# Production Number



## psmith (Dec 10, 2002)

Hi Jon,
How long after ordering an ED does it take to get a production number? I ordered a 525i from a dealership in Savannah(before I became a member of this board) on November 15 2002 and I still have not received the production number. Should I be concerned:dunno:


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Your production number should be available to you now...

If you don't mind my asking, when did you last request
this information from your Client Advisor??


----------



## psmith (Dec 10, 2002)

I spoke with the client advisor two weeks ago at which time she indicated that the production number would be available in two weeks. I tried to contact her today but she had already left the dealership. The date on the purchase order is November 15 2002 and my deposit was processed via credit card on November 18 2002. I got the car at $1000 above the confidential wholesale price for ED. I had got a few other takers at the same price and I am worried that the deal could fall through and the other takers may no longer be interested.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

I want you to call the dealership, and ask to speak 
with the General Sales Manager.

Explain the situation, and I am sure they will comply 
with your request!

:thumbup: 

Let us know what happens!

:bigpimp:


----------



## 03BMW330 (Nov 30, 2002)

I have similar problem except I didn’t get purchase order…sorry I did but it was empty not filed out.
I called him 5 times in two weeks he said same thing it’s waiting for production number.
I am going nuts, I will give him until December 19 and than go shopping again.


----------



## psmith (Dec 10, 2002)

I spoke with my client advisor on friday and she indicated that the delay in the issuance of the production number was due to the fact that my delivery date was in March 2003 and she expects to have the number in approx 2 weeks. She assured me that everything is fine and I should not be worried. I cant help but worry because I got the car (525i with SP, PP, Xenon) for 37,795 including delivery charge of 695. I has three other dealerships who accepted this same offer and I am afraid that if this deal falls through, the other dealers may no longer be interested.

Peter


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Maybe they don't actually have an available allocation slot yet? :dunno:


----------



## OBS3SSION (Oct 1, 2002)

Sounds like my order. I wanted a Feb 3 delivery at the PC to coincide with a vacation, and placed my order in the middle of October. If they had submitted the order right away, the car would have been built and done, waiting for me for a couple months. So they held off on ordering the car until November. Once the car was ordered, I got my production number within a day or two. Even still... my car will be waiting for almost a month for me to take my vacation and pick it up.


----------



## 03BMW330 (Nov 30, 2002)

doeboy said:


> *Maybe they don't actually have an available allocation slot yet? :dunno: *


Just got of phone with ED. My name is in computer they just don't have allocation slot. 
(This is going on for last two weeks) He also told me that they just got some and tomorrow they gona distribute them to dealers. I'll get mine tomorrow or Monday.

For any future buyers call ED and check with them before you start screaming at your GM.Thay just might be telling you truth.


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

03BMW330 said:


> *Just got of phone with ED. My name is in computer they just don't have allocation slot.
> (This is going on for last two weeks) He also told me that they just got some and tomorrow they gona distribute them to dealers. I'll get mine tomorrow or Monday.
> 
> For any future buyers call ED and check with them before you start screaming at your GM.Thay just might be telling you truth. *


wow.... can I call'em or what.... :thumbup: hehe


----------



## 03BMW330 (Nov 30, 2002)

finally:lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao:


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

03BMW330 said:


> *finally:lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: *


Congratulations! :thumbup:

Mine should be here any day now... hoping to be able to get it this weekend.... :eeps:


----------

